# Anglerfish Lt391 / Lt377



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

This vessel (or vessels) appears to be a puzzle. 

According to Olsens 1963, ANGLERFISH was ON 302399; LT391; built 1961, Thorne, Yorks.; 153 grt, 54 net; owners Drifter Trawlers, Ltd., Lowestoft.

In the 1989 edition, there's an ANGLERFISH, with the same ON 302399, LT377. The "built" column is blank, but the next column has 1961 h.p. (a coincidence?), and she was built in Goole; 144 grt, 50 net; owners Pesca Fisheries, Milford.

The Photoship website has an ANGLERFISH LT391, a typical small drifter/trawler, and a much larger stern trawler, also ANGLERFISH.

How come they have the same ON? Shurely shome mishtake, as they say in "Private Eye".

BarryJ


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Barry
The info. I have is....
ANGLERFISH LT 391 O.N.302399
Built 1961 by Dunston at Thorne. 153/54 tons.
Owner Colne Trawlers Ltd. Lowestoft.

I think that she was de-registered as a fishing vessel when the industry was closing all over the UK.
She could have been employed in the Rig safety business in the North Sea.
When she was sold to Spanish owners in 1987 as a fishing vessel, she was re-registered as ANGLERFISH LT377.
The ANGLERFISH seen in the photoship collection is not a stern trawler but a Rig service vessel, complete with fire monitors. Probably built in the 1960's.
Hope this helps??
Regards
Dave


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much for that info, Dave. So there was a rig service vessel named ANGLERFISH, and a drifter/trawler of the same name. That explains the two very different ships!

But what's the explanation for the two different builders - at Thorne and Goole?

Barry


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

BarryJ said:


> Thanks very much for that info, Dave. So there was a rig service vessel named ANGLERFISH, and a drifter/trawler of the same name. That explains the two very different ships!
> 
> But what's the explanation for the two different builders - at Thorne and Goole?
> 
> Barry


It may be that the Anglerfish was converted from trawling to line fishing. That may account for the change in tonnage.
But the "1961" and "Goole" entries have got me stumped.
Regards
Dave


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

ANGLERFISH (302399) Built Thorne 1961 and SAWFISH (301517) Built Thorne 1959, 144grt 94ft 360bhp Ruston & Hornsby m.offshore platform standby vessels (former trawlers 1976). Sold by Drifter Trawlers Ltd and Dagon Fishing Co Ltd, Lowestoft respectively (The Colne Shipping Co Ltd, managers) (G. D. Claridge) to Anglo Spanish interest. Both sailed Lowestoft 12 Oct 1987 for Spain. Extensively converted for lining and reverted to their original UK PLNs (LT391) and (LT99). Anglo Spanish owners were Pesca Fisheries Ltd, Milford (Danbrit Ship Management Ltd, Grimsby, managers). Unfortunately LR did not record the transition from offshore platform standby to fishing vessel (lining) so into the 2000s there was still confusion, however, the Official Number does not lie.
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much for that detailed answer, Gil. But are the two vessels called ANGLERFISH on the Photoship website the same vessel? 

BarryJ


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Barry
No. I suspect the naming of the photoship vessel. Looking in LR 2001-02 the only ANGLERFISH listed is (302399). This is the only result from equasis.org.
ANGLERFISH	144	Standby-Safety Vessel	1961	United Kingdom
Gil


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Gil
I agree with your comment regarding the photoship vessel .
That one I am reasonably sure was originally a supply/anchor handling vessel built for P&O Offshore Services.
All the vessels of that particular fleet were named LADY XXXXXXX
The one shown by photoship could be ex LADY ALISON, built 1965 at Aberdeen.
See this website for some of her history.
http://ships-for-sale.com/survey_supply_rescue_vessel.htm
I remember seeing a few of the "Lady boats" working from Great Yarmouth in the 1960's.
Regards
Dave


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Dave
The photoship vessel does not look quite as big as the ex P&O offshore boats but I could be wrong as the angle is deceptive. Anyway it certainly is not ANGLERFISH, as we know her, even in her re-incarnation as a liner.
Gil


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

gil mayes said:


> Dave
> The photoship vessel does not look quite as big as the ex P&O offshore boats but I could be wrong as the angle is deceptive. Anyway it certainly is not ANGLERFISH, as we know her, even in her re-incarnation as a liner.
> Gil


Take a look at the images posted by treeve.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/31142/title/seaking/cat/518
Regards
Dave


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Dave 
I stand corrected. If not ex SEA KING etc then one of the class.
Gil.


----------

